# Returns to Petco?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I remember dorasdaddy, I think it was, saying that you can return food bought at Petco within 30 days, if you have the receipt. My mom wanted me to double check that you can return it, even if you have opened the bag of food and used a little bit of it. I'm asking because I tried giving Lily some CSFTCLS, but she doesn't really like it. But I don't think I can return it to the store I bought it from, so...I have nearly 6 lbs of cat food to try and give away. :roll: I'm planning on trying her on Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck, and Solid Gold Katz-N-Flocken All Life Stages, and see if she likes them.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> I remember dorasdaddy, I think it was, saying that you can return food bought at Petco within 30 days, if you have the receipt. My mom wanted me to double check that you can return it, even if you have opened the bag of food and used a little bit of it. I'm asking because I tried giving Lily some CSFTCLS, but she doesn't really like it. But I don't think I can return it to the store I bought it from, so...I have nearly 6 lbs of cat food to try and give away. :roll: I'm planning on trying her on Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck, and Solid Gold Katz-N-Flocken All Life Stages, and see if she likes them.


I *(edit)* _thought_ I read that on their site the other day..._ buuuut now I can't find where..._

I was thinking of trying that NB stuff for Eva as well sometime (after the next 2 weeks of hoping she's not pregnant are over). I give her Wellness and CSFTCLS now and she rarely eats much, if any, of the Wellness stuff...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Must be personal taste, because Lily loves her Wellness kibble, lol. Then again, she was pretty much raised on Spike's, which has a main ingredient of chicken, same as Wellness. So it wasn't too much of a stretch to add the Wellness to it. Hopefully she'll try the other two better than she did the CSFTCLS, though. A little over a week of putting it in, and at most only one kibble was ever gone, and not usually even that much. :roll:


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

While petco doesn't (to my knowledge) hand out samples, I might mention that a lot of smaller/specialty pet food stores do... not sure if they always have samples of specialty (weight control for cats) formulas, but it never hurts to check.

We shop for our dog food at a local-owned natural/healthy pet food store and they, as well as at least 2 other stores that I know of, always give out samples of stuff. I hadn't really thought of it before, but I actually just asked my bf if he could see what (if any) low fat cat food samples they might have at ours next time he goes to get dog food.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

That's pretty funny though, I guess my little girl has totally opposite tastes, lol... She'll absolutely chow down on the CS, but totally ignores the Wellness stuff.


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Both Petco and Petsmart will take ANYTHING back!! Even if it is opened and used. And if you don't have the receipt, they will just give you store credit in the form of a gift card. I have returned many opened products without receipts, sometimes MONTHS after I bought them, to many different store locations, and they have never even hesitated to give me the store credit. I should metion I usually at least have the UPC code (I tend to save all packaging in case I later decide to return stuff), but they may let you return something without the packaging if you have a good reason, such as the product being dangerous.

I worked at Petco for a while, and they would just tell the cashiers to take anything back from customers since it will just be returned to the vender. So, the store is not actually losing out on any money. This is the same policy at PetsMart. 

I work for Nutro on the weekends at Petsmart doing demos to try to get people to switch off crap food (Purina, Pedigree, Beneful) to our food. One of our selling points that we use is that our food is 100% guaranteed, so at any time for any reason, the customer can bring it back for a full refund...even if the bag is opened and half used. Of course, this is the Petsmart/Petco policy on ALL food, but when customers don't know that it makes our food sound like a good choice to try.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, that's great!  Well, now this definitely makes the little bit longer of a drive to go to Petco worth it. There's a Pet Supplies Plus closer to my house, but as far as I know, they don't accept food back if it's opened. Besides, I think I lost the receipt. :roll: But oh, well, this will be great for seeing if Lily will like Solid Gold or Natural Balance.


----------

